

Disruptions: The Holodeck Begins to Take Shape - mactitan
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/01/26/disruptions-the-holodeck-begins-to-take-shape/?_php=true&_type=blogs&hpw&rref=technology&_r=0

======
dalke
"Begins"? A writer who knows little of history. The piece even mentions CAVE2,
without mentioning the original CAVE work from the 1990s. News articles about
the CAVE in our building, back in the mid-1990s, used similar holodeck
references.

(The enthusiasm has been here for decades. See for example Howard Rheingold's
1992 "Virtual Reality: The Revolutionary Technology of Computer-Generated
Artificial Worlds - and How It Promises to Transform Society".)

